# getting a crossover relief valve setup... NEED HELP



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i dont want to eff this up... help me..

alright, i need to set up a crv for my skid plow. help me, im new to this stuff....

this valve...
https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.a...name=hydraulic

or this valve?
https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.a...name=hydraulic

or neither valve?

this flow controll???
https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.a...name=hydraulic

OR, maybe ill just hire a midget to walk in front of the skid to search for curbs so i dont hit any...


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

You messed up the links in some way because none of them work. This is the cross-over relief that I used:

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=9-4019-50-H&catname=hydraulic

I don't particularly like tapered pipe threads in high pressure hydraulic circuits and I would have preferred 1/4" connections. However, at the time, that one was the only real choice I had at Surplus Center.

Here's the restrictor valves I used:

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=9-7960-4&catname=hydraulic

Actually the ones I got from Surplus Center at the time were made by Parker. However the Prince ones at the link are functionally equivalent.

You can see photos and the write-up for my arrangement at my webpage here:

http://personalpages.tds.net/~thompson_wp/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks for the help. got it all hooked up today. i am getting random slow angles though. it will go fast as i want for a while, then all of a sudden it will angle really really slow.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd suspect crud in your skid's hydraulic system. Try opening up the restrictors a turn or two, cycle the plow a couple of times and then reset the restrictors to where they were before. If the speed then returns, at least temporarily, to where you think it should be, the problem is likely dirt/crud in your hydraulic system getting lodged in the small clearance in the restrictors and creating an additional restriction. This would especially be true if your sudden slow down happens in one direction and not the other, assuming you have the restrictors with ball checks. Check out your skid's hydraulic filter. It may be old, dirty and is bypassing.

Also make sure you lock the restrictor settings using the available set screws, once you get the speed you want. That's to prevent any unintentional change to the setting.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

that makes sense. im going to take the aux lines apart going to the plow/restrictors etc and clean them out and re assemble. Thanks for the help


----------

